# 12dpt 3dt bfp, too early?



## antandlaura (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi,

Just tested im 12 days post transfer on a 3 day transfer, done 4 tests one of which was the clear blue one which says how far gone and it says pregnant 2 - 3 weeks.

does anyone think i can celebrate yet or is it too early?


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Your pregnant   congrats and enjoy i tested 12dpt 3d embie and he is fast asleep upstairs

well done xxxx


----------



## antandlaura (Nov 23, 2010)

i really hope so, i got excited but then read on a few other boards people who were bfp on 12dpt and bfn 13dpt, so nervouse - bring on sunday


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy it, I got my BFP after 7 days and he's a 2 year old little brat now, celebrate!!!!!! Juicy, my boy's called Noah as well    there you go laura, you even have a name for him!!!


----------



## antandlaura (Nov 23, 2010)

thank you, really hopingnow - cant wait for sunday to know for sure


----------

